# Using enlist one on grass hay



## dbbtractor (Jun 11, 2021)

Can I use enlist one colex d herbicide on hay? It is made of 2,4-d choline salt. I’m not familiar with that so will it be fine on hay? I have the opportunity to use that cheaper than 24 d ester so that’s why I’m asking.


----------



## Jamie Heaslip (Oct 12, 2021)

dbbtractor said:


> Can I use enlist one colex d herbicide on hay? It is made of 2,4-d choline salt. I’m not familiar with that so will it be fine on hay? I have the opportunity to use that cheaper than 24 d ester so that’s why I’m asking.


You should be perfectly okay as long as you are spraying it in grass hay, the only difference between ester and choline is that the choline is formulated to be safer applied in crop in terms of volatilization, as well as it has a lower concentration of chemical (454 g/l enlist vs 660g/l ester). If you spray it in alfalfa or clover hay it will kill the clover/alfalfa but i'm sure you already know that since you mentioned you usually use ester haha


----------

